# When Are You "Too Old" For Something?



## Ryukouki (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey again! First of all, I am sure that someone is going to have the question of "What the heck is a Studio Ghibli thing doing on my front page?" There is a bit of an explanation for that later on. What ended up happening was yesterday, I spent a rare day messing around with some friends, both male and female, and I asked everyone what they wanted to watch. I have a rather extensive viewing library, like the Christopher Nolan Batman trilogy, The Lord of the Rings, Star Wars, you name it. Oddly enough, the majority of the group wanted to watch the Studio Ghibli epic film _Princess Mononoke. _We're watching that, and about midway through, one of my folks comes down and made fun of us for watching animated films as college students. We kind of laughed it off, but then someone wanted to pause the movie and ask the question of what is considered too old. Needless to say, a healthy debate followed, and I am going to ask the same thing here and elaborate on my own thoughts of this issue.

[prebreak]Continue reading...[/prebreak]

This is a bit of a delicate issue that needs some expansion. Obviously, there are going to be some lines that need to be drawn in this case. The debate that my group had was very interesting. Personally, I feel like there is no concrete definition of being too old to do things. For instance, I am twenty years old, yet I have that five year old child feeling when I'm looking ahead to the next release of Pokemon X and Y, because I have this boyish excitement in exploring new areas. I am strange like that. There are things that I grew up with and held dear, and movies like _My Neighbor Totoro _or Disney's _The Lion King _are held very close and in high regard. One of the major questions I want to bring up with this community is, why is it that some adults feel shame knowing that their own sons or daughters like something that they have grown up with? It was not like we grabbed a bunch of old Fisher-Price toys and starting amusing ourselves with them. The thing I like about Studio Ghibli is that their films can be geared towards children yet there are distinct messages that adults can pick up on and enjoy right off the bat. So why is it that some adults just don't pick up on these cues?

At this point, you're probably bored already, and you are wondering why this kind of article is on the front page with no references to video games. Fear not, there is still more to come with that. For future reference, with (almost) every editorial that I come out with, there will always be a reference to a video gaming subject somewhere within the article. Like I said earlier, we were watching _Princess Mononoke. _One of the driving characters (or, animal, I should say) was the Deer God, who bears a similar resemblance to the legendary Pokemon mascot of the new X and Y games, Xerneas. I did bring this up with the group and of course, we start a debate on the Pokemon franchise, and we were all debating about whether or not we were too old for that, too. I can tell you're probably looking at me like, dude, you need new friends.



_It is a wondrous thing that this deer creature from _Princess Mononoke _could be the spark of a debate that lasted several hours._​ 
Pokemon is an interesting franchise. It is evident that the series is geared towards children; you collect cute monsters and raise them in a battle, but when you go into the nitty gritty, it can be a bit mortifying. I can bring this up with my environmental ethics professor and he would probably go ballistic and declare that animals are hurting each other and how Peter Singer warned that this is bad for the ecosystem. Think about it for a second. You have pets battling each other out for human reward. This is classic environmental ethics in which we as humans are not accounting for the interests of other animals, or in this case, Pokemon. Yes, I am that kind of person. I will turn a happy topic like Pokemon battling, and I will turn it into a morbid sob story, because I like looking at things from another angle. When you look at other aspects of the Pokemon franchise, you realize that there are a lot of elements that most children would probably disregard, such as the competitive battling meta game that underscores the battling system. I can say that no eight or nine year old would be caring much for their Pokemon's EV/IV stats or the importance such systems have on the game. Most kids that I see playing the game do not even know the system exists! Meanwhile, I can go to my university's gaming lounge, and find a full on group of students playing the Pokemon games and discussing the inner workings of the competitive battling system.

This goes back to my primary question: are we ever too old for something? Seeing a bunch of university students playing Pokemon does not seem like the case. I know lots of people in their late forties who still enjoy gaming on the side, or watching animated films or anime in general. Does that feeling of embarrassment and shame really matter in the long run? I feel that as long as I am happy with what I am doing, it should not have to impact my own standing as a person. I should not have to be judged as immature or childish for doing something I enjoy. My doing something that could be considered "childish" in the eyes of an adult should not have to impact my own personal enjoyment and connection with the subject.

I am going to close my argument and say that personal enjoyment is an entirely subjective experience. There are and should not be any specific "rules" that govern whether not something is too old for somebody. However, I do acknowledge that there are lines that need to be drawn. For instance, if I see a father figure person playing with toddler level toys, I would have to raise a questioning eyebrow. Where the lines start to get blurry, however, is where the beauty of a healthy debate can form.

So, with all that being said, I would like to see what the GBAtemp community has in terms of input! I have laid out my argument and ideology on the table with a bit of justification from my own experiences; now, I would like to see you guys talk about this issue as a collective. As usual, please keep it civil!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 29, 2013)

i was the first person who voted no and no one else voted at the time

I felt like Butters from South Park

once you give up a passion, a hobby or something you love...you start to become old. And the critics are jealous because THEY gave up their hobby or passion to cave in to society standards in "what is right" and they wish they could go back. But admitting you're old and going back to a "childish" hobby is seen as immature "never growing up" so they never go back. And thus try to tell everyone to follow them because they will feel better watching more people follow the same mistake they did instead of suffer alone.

One of my friends did that. We had a group where we watched Anime like Code Geass and Death Note. LOVE THE SIG btw. And he left because his girlfriend told him he was too old for it. Now his p***y whipped ass tells us all the time that WE are too old for it and should stop watching "kid animation" I still know that he likes anime. But after denouncing his hobby, he can never go back to it...and he suffers because now he finally admitted he's getting old. And once you start to "get old"

it all goes downhill


----------



## TehCupcakes (Sep 29, 2013)

Just to provide some perspective on the topic, being "too old" for something is entirely cultural and not a universal thing. It's interesting that Ghibli came up as your topic to mention this issue, as I have lived in America my whole life and I'm currently studying in Japan. Let me just say that the perspective is completely different here. Cartoons are very very common in all forms of advertising, for example. I've seen people in their 30s and 40s carrying a 3DS around with them. (And this is not a rare thing; I see several people with a 3DS every time I'm in Tokyo). Just a few nights ago I watched Arrietty with a group of 10 or so people. (Male and female, we are all college students). The Women's Dorm Director is known for being a huge Ghibli and manga expert.

In Japan, cartoons and video games are not childish; you are never too old. So from my perspective, no, you cannot be too old for something. Regardless of what the culture you live in says, it's just a fabricated pseudo-reality of expectations.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 29, 2013)

if you admit you're getting "too old" for something that you once liked...you become an unhappy cynical asshole, who caved into society's "standards"


*see South Park Episode {You're Getting Old}


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 29, 2013)

You can never be too old to enjoy something. If you enjoy it, you enjoy it. As long as it's not hurting someone else.

*I do mean physically hurt*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 29, 2013)

A deer god?
Dear god!

I think that the part where you mentioned Fisher Price toys is important.
While people may not think it is possible to grow "too old" for something such as animated movies, I would tend to say the same cannot be said for Fisher Price toys (or most toys aimed towards children of low age, really.)

I voted "No", though. But where do we draw the line between "Cannot grow too old for" and "Can grow too old for"? Because whenever someone says "you can't grow too old for X", it's usually because X has something that can legitimately appeal to an older audience.



stanleyopar2000 said:


> One of my friends did that. We had a group where we watched Anime like Code Geass and Death Note. LOVE THE SIG btw. And he left because his girlfriend told him he was too old for it. Now his p***y whipped ass tells us all the time that WE are too old for it and should stop watching "kid animation" I still know that he likes anime. But after denouncing his hobby, he can never go back to it...and he suffers because now he finally admitted he's getting old. And once you start to "get old"


 
Sounds like she's only speaking out of pure ignorance.
Heck, I bet that if every Death Note episode was remade in live-action (down to every detail), she wouldn't be saying that purely because it wouldn't be a "kid's animation."

(And TBH, I think that your friend should have a talk with his girlfriend, because a relationship where either side of the couple wants to control the other person and force them to stop liking certain things is not a healthy relationship at all. Not that watching anime is more important than his girlfriend, but as long as he isn't neglecting her in favor of watching anime, it shouldn't matter.)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 29, 2013)

There's a social norm for everything, and I think it's fairly acceptable to push those to a healthy limit before it becomes too weird.  I like animated media as much as I like live acted media, as long as it's good - that goes for both sides.

Video games - if you enjoy it, you enjoy it.  I've got no reservations about pulling my 3DS out in public whatsoever.

But bronies.  God, man, that's pushing it to a limit that gets weird.  There's something a bit unsettling about a bunch 20+ year old guys fawning over a little girl's cartoon.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 29, 2013)

You're never too old for sex; there was this 80 year old grandma and smoke was coming out of her room... uh, well, never mind; guess it's not important/appropriate to discuss here...

No seriously, you're never too old for something. Although people might question why you still like those things. I remember when they had Max Steel dolls and the Shogun racers; they were cars that could transform: some into planes, etc. Now that I brought this up, I'd like to have one of those cars again; they were awesome. And the Lego Alpha Team or the old Star Wars sets; those are awesome.

I've heard some people say that you're not grown up if you play videogames. Maybe this might be a reason why we've got 14 year olds playing M rated games...


Sicklyboy said:


> But bronies. God, man, that's pushing it to a limit that gets weird. There's something a bit unsettling about a bunch 20+ year old guys fawning over a little girl's cartoon.


The Powerpuff Girls doesn't count, does it? I don't think so.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry to be 'that guy' who voted yes, but I consider myself too old to eat mashed potatoes with my hands. 

That and other old practices are ok to grow out of, but I still play games cause they entertain me. I think its ok to do childish things as an adult, just not to take it too far and be a childish person.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2013)

TehCupcakes said:


> Just to provide some perspective on the topic, being "too old" for something is entirely cultural and not a universal thing. It's interesting that Ghibli came up as your topic to mention this issue, as I have lived in America my whole life and I'm currently studying in Japan. Let me just say that the perspective is completely different here. Cartoons are very very common in all forms of advertising, for example. I've seen people in their 30s and 40s carrying a 3DS around with them. (And this is not a rare thing; I see several people with a 3DS every time I'm in Tokyo). Just a few nights ago I watched Arrietty with a group of 10 or so people. (Male and female, we are all college students). The Women's Dorm Director is known for being a huge Ghibli and manga expert.
> 
> In Japan, cartoons and video games are not childish; you are never too old. So from my perspective, no, you cannot be too old for something. Regardless of what the culture you live in says, it's just a fabricated pseudo-reality of expectations.


 
Is this really such a shift, though? I mean...
1) Animated cartoons are still pretty common in the United States, especially if we group in "CG animation" here.
2) Gaming on the go is more popular with older crowds than ever before. They just game from the convenience of their phones/tablets more often than not.
3) College students love their animated films without a hint of irony, from movies like The Lion King to the Pixar stable. Shit, my university recently held a screening of The Lion King and had to change the venue because so many students were in attendance.
4) Adults love animation, too. There are tons of wildly successful animated shows geared towards adult audiences; Fox, a major network, has two entire scheduling blocks based around them. The Simpsons is often lauded as one of the greatest comedies ever created, animated or otherwise.
5) Let's not forget that Japan shits on "otaku" plenty, treating them with utter disdain and contempt.

I have no doubt that there are some differences, but the US' attitude isn't so far removed when you get down to it.

(Some people may condemn animation as being for children and babies only, but I think that's more on an individual basis, not a societal one.)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> The Powerpuff Girls doesn't count, does it? I don't think so.


 

On a matter of principal I think I have to say yes, because that too is a little girl's cartoon more than anything else it could be considered. It does have its share of adult references, as does MLP, but it still falls into the same prime category.

However, it's also not the "in" thing right now. Beings as its an old(er) cartoon, you don't have as many people watching it as you do MLP. Not to bring this to a point of hipsterism, but I think a good portion of the people who watch MLP watch it due to a peer-pressure influenced, "well, he watches it so I have to give it a shot too" situation. Anyone who watches PPG at this point is practically gonna be because they stumbled upon it on an old Cartoon Network rerun.

You also don't have as much porn of PPG as you do MLP... yes, I know it does exist... but the stuff I've seen of PPG compared to the stuff I've seen of MLP.. I've seen some shit.

On a matter of principal, I think that I have to say yes, the Powerpuff Girls does count. But considering the other stuff, I also have to say no, it doesn't.

I'll chalk that up to "Yeah, I used to watch it a bit when I was younger, same with Sailor Moon and Totally Spies, if you wanna go there. I can't really say any of those would be on my "I guess this is okay" list while channel surfing at this age. I've grown out of them."



Gahars said:


> [...]
> 
> 5) Let's not forget that Japan shits on "otaku" plenty, treating them with utter disdain and contempt.[...]




And America shits on otakus (weeabos) AND bronies!


----------



## paulfalcon (Sep 29, 2013)

In my perspective, it depends on your motives with the material in question. For example, someone could watch anime for their own personal enjoyment and attend anime conventions to buy things or meet up with the VAs, which I see nothing wrong with. On the other hand, some older guys use this interest as an excuse to take pictures of young girls (or guys) who happen to be cosplaying the characters for their own personal 'use', which I'd say 'yeah... you need to stop that'. Games are the same way, people simply play Pokemon because they enjoy playing it or they use to try to talk to children over some Pokemon Forum. I say if you are enjoying your interest without bothering others, it's not a problem. Shoot, I'm going to be 30 in less than two years and I don't feel my love for Pokemon, Mario, or Legend of Zelda is gonna dry up any time soon.


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Sep 29, 2013)

video games and animation are just another genre of entertainment... people who say that they're just for kids are probably close minded ppl who grew up with pong consoles thingy (just an example :3) video games today are on par with AAA movies... awesome soundtracks , stunning visuals , and deep plots (rapelay   anyone? )...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 29, 2013)

I think your too old for something if you no longer enjoy it, if you still enjoy it then continue to do so regardless of age. 

Finding something you enjoy is rare in this life so to limit your pleasures to make some one else happy is just plain silly. If some one isn't happy that your happy with something... perhaps it is them who should try to find something that does make them happy and leave you alone. (Not everyone likes the same things.) 

Princess Mononoki was awesome and as soon as my grandson is old enough to watch it I will enjoy watching it with him.

Now if only I could get my wife to this level of awareness.... She tends to be one of those "Well I don't like this... Why do you like it?" kind of people. To her credit she also liked Princess Mononoki so we do agree on some things


----------



## Narayan (Sep 29, 2013)

I believe you can be too old for something depending on the situation, or you have an image to maintain.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 29, 2013)

TehCupcakes said:


> Just to provide some perspective on the topic, being "too old" for something is entirely cultural and not a universal thing. It's interesting that Ghibli came up as your topic to mention this issue, as I have lived in America my whole life and I'm currently studying in Japan. Let me just say that the perspective is completely different here. Cartoons are very very common in all forms of advertising, for example. I've seen people in their 30s and 40s carrying a 3DS around with them. (And this is not a rare thing; I see several people with a 3DS every time I'm in Tokyo). Just a few nights ago I watched Arrietty with a group of 10 or so people. (Male and female, we are all college students). The Women's Dorm Director is known for being a huge Ghibli and manga expert.
> 
> In Japan, cartoons and video games are not childish; you are never too old. So from my perspective, no, you cannot be too old for something. Regardless of what the culture you live in says, it's just a fabricated pseudo-reality of expectations.


 

Yep, I have actually heard similar stories about how wildly different Japan is in terms of their culture. Thanks for the input though! 



Pingouin7 said:


> A deer god?
> Dear god!
> 
> I think that the part where you mentioned Fisher Price toys is important.
> While people may not think it is possible to grow "too old" for something such as animated movies, I would tend to say the same cannot be said for Fisher Price toys (or most toys aimed towards children of low age, really.)


 
I chose that particular line of attack with FP for a reason.  And yeah, DEAR GOD!  There definitely has to be a line drawn somewhere. While I say that you can't be too old, lines have to be drawn to be accepted within a social norm.

And guys. If you haven't watched a movie from Studio Ghibli, you're missing out. And you need to change that right now. Some of those films are _deep._


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2013)

This reminds of an interesting video about this very same topic


I say it boils down to the situation what you consider yourself to be too old for, but I also say forcing oneself to give up something like say playing Pokemon despite enjoying it doesn't make you more mature. In all honesty this is all subjective and boils down to what one considers to come with maturity verse what another thinks comes with it.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, if those "Age of Consent" laws are anything to go by...

On topic, eh, it's not something you could pin down exactly. Everyone's answer is going to differ, but I imagine the general feeling is pretty similar. Like what you like, just don't be an obnoxious ass about it, have some self-awareness, and you're fine. There's a fine line between, say, enjoying something aimed at children and obsessing over it like a child, after all.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 29, 2013)

For something YES, but if you think you're to old for something than you will be.
I mean i usually say NO, because you are newer to old with spirit, but if body can't follow than spirit is helpless, it will only do harm to ourselves.

I clicked YES, but deep down i feel like clicking NO!


----------



## NakedFaerie (Sep 29, 2013)

You can NEVER be too old for anything except things like nappies and using the potty. Even pissing the bed you cant be too old just too drunk.

If you like something then F**K what anyone else thinks. When I was younger I liked those he-man dolls. They said I was too old but I didn't care as to me they were fun and what I wanted at the time so I enjoyed myself.
These days I watch anything I like. My 10yo daughter says she's too old for some shows but I'll gladly watch them and laugh my ass off. I even have an episode of Peppa Pig in my iPad I find really funny. When I play it she joins in and laughs with me then when its finished she says shes too old for that now.
Its fun so enjoy it for as long as you can as society will tell you "your too old" but they are the ones that are too old and they NEED to grow up and get a sense of humor and ENJOY whatever.
If you like it ENJOY IT and WHO CARES what age group its meant for.

Oh, about nappies, they go from age 0-5 then 60-100 so if your grand parents can wear nappies you can enjoy cartoons.
I love those Rocko's Modern Life cartoons. Its for kids but its just so funny and enjoyable.  I think I play more games than my 10yo does. Well I've been playing games for the last 30+ years and still going and not going to stop. 

As I always say "Gamer, real life is just a hobby"


----------



## NakedFaerie (Sep 29, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Sorry to be 'that guy' who voted yes, but I consider myself too old to eat mashed potatoes with my hands.


 
You've never been drunk, hungry and without a fork.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Sep 29, 2013)

tickle.my.pickle said:


> video games and animation are just another genre of entertainment... people who say that they're just for kids are probably close minded ppl who grew up with pong consoles thingy (just an example :3) video games today are on par with AAA movies... awesome soundtracks , stunning visuals , and deep plots (rapelay anyone? )...


 
I grew up with Arari 2600, Commodore 64, Amstrad CPC464, Apple IIC all before the time of the PC. Even today I have a Amstrad Emulator on my Android phone and still play those games I played so many years ago.
As for RapeLay there are games for adults like that and games for kids like 99% of Nintendo games. Lucky for the internet we get to choose which game we play even if they are banned in your country like all games like RapeLay and Sexy Beach Zero. 

People that say "games are for kids" dont play games. They are too uptight to even get the stick out of their butts to enjoy life. Ignore them and keep playing those awesome games. Life is meant to be enjoyed so if gaming is your pleasure then do it, if watching anmie is your thing, whos to stop you, even if you love playing with Lego who's to tell you "your too old" I watched that Ultimate Factories show about the Lego factory and hackers made things that Lego thanked them for and expanded their directions. I bet kids didn't do that, it must've been adults that hacked the Lego robots and look what they did. What about all those people you see at supernova and those comic book expos. most of them are adults and they dress up as their favorite characters and they arn't too old are they.

Just think about it, as the OP said they enjoy anmie. What if their enjoyment if it encouraged them to write a few stories. They posted them on the internet and someone read them. The next thing they know is a publisher wants to make a movie or TV show from their stories. Now they are millionaires and lots of kids and adults are enjoying their work. Will someone tell them they are too old after that? I doubt it, they will want to be their friends.
Who invented the Fisher Price toys? Was it an adult or a baby? Someone would've had to test them out before a baby got their hands on them. Did someone tell them they are too old?

Your never too old. Society is too old, your in your element.


----------



## relminator (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm married, has a kid but still watch animes.  Who cares what others think.  It's their loss for not enjoying these shows.

Not a fan of monoke though.


----------



## EyeZ (Sep 29, 2013)

You'll know when you're too old for something, you won't be able to do it any longer.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 29, 2013)

You ask on a forum of gamers if they are still gaming?
a forum where users enjoy doing what they like regardless of their age (we have users past 60 years old still playing video games).
Asking the question in a more general place (not a video game/animation/movie fan place) would have a more interesting poll result.

my opinion is that some people like movies, other people like reading roman, other people prefer theater, all of these are only a communication support to share something (usually a story) with other people.
For me, the support is not important, it can be story telling around a fire camps, a movie, an animated movie, a manga, video game, etc. 
what differ is the mean used to communicate, and I don't see any problem with using all of them to learn something new and enjoy a story.

It's not the "method used to communicate" which could become outdated, that you are too old for using/watching it, no !
What is *not for your age* anymore is *the content* broadcasted to you : A cartoon targeted at children to learn alphabet and reading words is too old for you if you already know how to read, but a cartoon talking about genocide or historical and political changes in other countries are NOT for children, even if they are all cartoons (cartoons are for kids ! they shouldn't use it to communicate adult message?).


As for the pokemon subject, I never liked that game franchise.
was I already "too old" 15 years ago?
Age didn't have anything to do with that. It's only the game mechanics which I don't like. I prefer playing other games genre, that's all.
I like video games, but I don't like all of them. it doesn't mean that I dislike video games and they are not my age anymore if I don't play pokemon, it's not the support which is not fitting my needs, but the content.

If you enjoy something and can do it, then do it. That's all.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 29, 2013)

This certainly is a delicate subject. I voted no, but it's really a conditional yes.

Here's my take on it. Yes, you are too old for somethings like baby blocks and teething rings and such, but besides that there really is a time where you are too old for things. The only difference is, that decision and that distinction is only valid when it comes from you, and most of the time it won't even be an active decision. Let me explain by example. A few years ago, I played tons of video games. Left and right getting Gamefly, having a blast almost every day. Then one day I played a little less, and the next day a little less and so on until I was finding pleasure in different things. And then one day I looked at my PS3 and said to myself "I'm getting too old for this shit". Games that would have interested me a few years ago don't hold my interest at all anymore. Sure there are some franchises that still have that magic and bring me back every time, but for the most part, I've gotten too old for video games. 

No one told me I was too old. Hell, I never even made the decision consciously. It's just one of those things that happens. 

So, yes. I do believe that you can be too old for something, but that happens on your own terms in a sense. That's not to say everyone will get too old for video games or anime, or anything like that. I know some of you will be trading pokemon until you're shitting in your pants with an old wrinkled toothless grin on your face. But there will come a time where you look at something you held so dear, and while you may have pangs of nostalgia, the magic will never be there even as a fraction that it once was.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 29, 2013)

////


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 29, 2013)

It's odd that the question is so general but the article and the replies seem to focus primarily on media consumption: films, games, tv, etc. I'd say that for media consumption, no, you can't get too old for anything. Unless we're going crazy literal and including things like children's educational TV, in which case that's kinda weird if you're a 40 year old watching Dora the Explorer in your spare time; though even then I don't mind watching an episode of Mr. Roger's Neighborhood or a Sesame Street with a nice guest star. I'm totally game to watch Miyazaki or Phineas and Ferb, and I know people older than me that are the same. I also know plenty of adults that like Pixar movies as much as their children.

Now, when it's not just media consumption, which I think needed to be distinctified, then you can DEFINITELY be too old for something. When you're all 65, I severely doubt that many of you would want to bungee jump off the Macau Tower lest you activate your arthritis and your back gets permanently dislodged. Not that you'd necessarily want to do it now either, but at least right now, it doesn't come with potentially permanent damage to your body. Sure, that's an extreme analogy, but you get my point.


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 29, 2013)

I didn't have time to read the responses to the OP, but I definitely plan too. I love discussions like this.
Anyway I digress...

   I love Pokemon, Mega Man, Legend of Zelda, Mario, Sonic, kirby, Anime, Cartoon Network, My girlfriends has me on a couple of disney related things (unfortunately...I dislike Disney Channel overall), nicktoons, I carry around a bluetooth controller with me all the time, I have an anime style wallet, if I had some around I'd probably play with some legos, I love novelty shirts and ripped jeans, if the opportunity arose I definitely sing to and watch any old school childhood show (magic school bus, blues clues...with steve, sesame street, mr. rogers), etc....Out of everything I said I know one person who thinks something on that list is childish and honestly I don't give a f**k! 
   I think it's ok to grow out of something. I don't actually watch Blues Clues anymore, but if I'm flipping channels and it's on I may watch it cause it brings back memories and I loved it as a kid. I think if you stop liking things (different from growing out of it) simply because you're older, you'll end up losing who you are. Majority of the things I listed (along with various other things) have made me who I am....and until I'm old and dead I'll still be doing the same shit on that list. 
   I am 22, as of October I've been on my own for a year, I work, etc.....I'll be damn if anyone tells me "I'm too old" for anything. I don't have to prove I'm "old" to anyone. Hell, when I get off work I'll probably drink me an alcoholic beverage and probably roll one up....all while playing Pokemon.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 29, 2013)

Everything has multiple audiences in mind, you cannot simply look at one audience and then conclude that they are the only ones that should be viewing it.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 29, 2013)

The thing about having fun, is that it transcends age boundaries. As far as I can tell, fun can be derived from anything or any action with a little imagination.

If a person is too caught up and concerned with how society sees the person, then that person probably doesn't deserve any fun


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 29, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> This reminds of an interesting video about this very same topic
> 
> 
> I say it boils down to the situation what you consider yourself to be too old for, but I also say forcing oneself to give up something like say playing Pokemon despite enjoying it doesn't make you more mature. In all honesty this is all subjective and boils down to what one considers to come with maturity verse what another thinks comes with it.




too old for pokemon?..

fuck that. i've been waiting 5 years for a game which features a fully rendered character and pokemon...my god they should have done this on the DS


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 29, 2013)

Too old for MLP .. *coughs*


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Sep 29, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> There's a social norm for everything, and I think it's fairly acceptable to push those to a healthy limit before it becomes too weird. I like animated media as much as I like live acted media, as long as it's good - that goes for both sides.
> 
> Video games - if you enjoy it, you enjoy it. I've got no reservations about pulling my 3DS out in public whatsoever.
> 
> But bronies. God, man, that's pushing it to a limit that gets weird. There's something a bit unsettling about a bunch 20+ year old guys fawning over a little girl's cartoon.


I don't really get the hate towards bronies.  My friend Curtis is in to MLP, and as a result I've seen quite a few (possible all, not sure) of the episodes, and it's an okay show.  Not really for me, but I can see what someone else would enjoy about it.  That said, two of my favorite shows are Digimon (Tamers in particular) and Card Captor Sakura.  I find when this comes up in conversation that people generally don't care that I enjoy Digimon, but think I am clearly too old for CCS even though they are both aimed toward the same age group.  People's real problem is that it violates the gender norm, and you know what?  Fuck that.


----------



## KingBlank (Sep 29, 2013)

Meh, I don't see why people make such a big deal about bronies, MLP is just like Disney films, it can appeal to all audiences.
I believe you should only be too old for something when you stop enjoying it, but at the same time. something is only too old for you when it stops entertaining you.
But in modern society. You are to old for something when people don't expect people as old as you do be doing said thing.


----------



## Patxinco (Sep 29, 2013)

Some things yes, some things not, it depends on your growing, your environment, there are a lot of variables, there is not a true or false response at this.

¿You like it? Go ahead, maybe someday you'll stop to like it and say like Murtaugh ^^


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Sep 29, 2013)

Man, the cell phone in that first clip must weigh like fourty pounds.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2013)

JackSakamoto said:


> Too old for MLP .. *coughs*


 
I was going to bring that up. You are all the same people who laugh at the thought of adults watch ponies, but everything else is fine. Hypocrites.


----------



## Patxinco (Sep 29, 2013)

Sporky McForkinspoon said:


> Man, the cell phone in that first clip must weigh like fourty pounds.


Battery problems? Never with the new Nokia model!!! lolololol xDD


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 29, 2013)

With a few obvious exceptions such as use of nappies, sucking on your mom's tits (fine to suck on other people's mom's tits though, if the Internet is to be believed everyone is sleeping with everyone else's mother), and ABC books, no, I don't think you're ever too old for anything. Case and point, I'm 26, I'm about to become a father, and I still watch my DVD box set of Adventures of Sonic The Hedgehog, play the games I did as a kid, I still play Warhammer and I still collect cuddly chocobos. I'm not 'too old' for anything. If I like something, who the hell is anyone else to judge?


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 29, 2013)

Too old for Studio Ghibli? No one is EVER too old for Studio Ghibli!  Generally when it comes to films/TV/games the same applies.
However, I'm 38yo... yesterday I took the lads to buy a new football (not the hand egg variety by the way US members  ) then called off at a local park to have a kick about with on the way home. Playing the footy I have no problems with, but I had to resist the temptation of showing them what to do on the swings/monkey bars etc, coz really I'd say I'm too old for that... Plus there was a fit piece in the park with her daughter and the monkey bars are a half circle shape, which I was gonna walk over minus holding on ....didn't want to slip and destroy my bollocks in front of her 

Er, anyway, I voted no, as the subject seems to be geared more towards movies & games... in this case, if anyone says you're too old for xxx cartoon then really you should feel sorry for them.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 29, 2013)

////


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Personally, I feel like there is no concrete definition of being too old to do things.


 
Because there isn't. For example, would your friend have a problem with going back and play Super Mario Bros. 3? No. I mean, there are some things that you get passed the age of, stuffed teddy bears you sleep with, dolls, santa clause. But otherwise, it's all fair game, especially in the terms of Anime. Hell I'm 24,  And I watch anime. It's like music. People will make fun of you for listening to a song sung by a female singer. But when you get older. It doesn't matter who sings the song. As long as the song is good, you're gonna listen to it.

But that's not say all things follow suit, granted things like Sailor Moon is more of a girls show (really, would you watch things like Gilmore Girls?). It depends on the things. Now keep in mind I didn't read all of your post, but still. Things like Anime like Princess Mononoke, those are films/shows that are meant to be enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 29, 2013)

You're only too old for something when other people can make you feel bad about liking it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You're only too old for something when other people can make you feel bad about liking it.


 So then by that logic, I'm too old for gaming all together because everybody makes me feel bad for playing it?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So then by that logic, I'm too old for gaming all together because everybody makes me feel bad for playing it?


 
Don't let them get to you!
Game till you die !! 


but by my logic, yes.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 29, 2013)

I still watch some older Anime ex:Tenchi and I'm 30, still enjoy certain games also. I'll give it up once I stop enjoying it.

edit: But I had to vote yes to the poll just because of how it is worded, you can be to old for some things like a baby seat


----------



## boombox (Sep 29, 2013)

I think people who regard themselves 'Too old for things' are stuck in a little box surrounding them with four corners of boring maturity.
I think some people like to place age onto a stereotypical shelf and become what is supposedly expected of their age. Hey that's sensible and grown up right? But meh..you can still have a little fun and childish excitement in your life by playing on a console you haven't touched since you were 10, or watching the latest Studio Ghibli release.  I wouldn't pin point Studio Ghibli as a child's thing anyway. A lot of them are very real in that they present you life and death, something a lot of famous cartoon movie makers don't_ really_ do.


----------



## TehCupcakes (Sep 29, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Is this really such a shift, though? I mean...
> 1) Animated cartoons are still pretty common in the United States, especially if we group in "CG animation" here.
> 2) Gaming on the go is more popular with older crowds than ever before. They just game from the convenience of their phones/tablets more often than not.
> 3) College students love their animated films without a hint of irony, from movies like The Lion King to the Pixar stable. Shit, my university recently held a screening of The Lion King and had to change the venue because so many students were in attendance.
> ...


 
You're very right, which even further solidifies my point. My point was simply that every culture has their own ideas of what is/isn't childish. My examples were intentional because anime is something that the US is more likely to look negatively on, where as that is not the case in Japan. Likewise, as you said, tablets are totally acceptable because they are seen as adult-geared mini-computers; however, a 3DS is a handheld gaming console and it is a rare occasion to see an adult with one in public (in the US).

I'm sure Japan has certain things which are seen as more childish that Americans would consider normal, I just haven't found them yet. Anyway, suffice enough to say that every culture has their own expectations. There is no universal standard.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't think a person can be to old, but there are limits to what a person should/can do
Lets say there is a person who loves to sky dive but this person is over 80 years old. what then? is this person to old or not?


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 29, 2013)

I bought a proper skateboard for the first time at 24 with my friend who bought some bauer skates and he was 23 at the time. We felt like we were a bit too old to start learning how to skate but we did it anyways and we had a laugh and it was fun, after that i realised you're never too old to do anything mentally, physically is the only time when you have to question your ability to do something. But in general, dont let your age effect what you wanna do, right now im approaching 30 now and i fully intend to buy pokemon and i went to a gaming convention last week and still plan to go to some cosplay events in the future. It makes me happy to do all this stuff and even when i hit 50 and im still into gaming, i wont care about going day one to buy the next pokemon or w/e game!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2013)

Terenigma said:


> I bought a proper skateboard for the first time at 24 with my friend who bought some bauer skates and he was 23 at the time. We felt like we were a bit too old to start learning how to skate but we did it anyways and we had a laugh and it was fun, after that i realised you're never too old to do anything mentally, physically is the only time when you have to question your ability to do something. But in general, dont let your age effect what you wanna do, right now im approaching 30 now and i fully intend to buy pokemon and i went to a gaming convention last week and still plan to go to some cosplay events in the future. It makes me happy to do all this stuff and even when i hit 50 and im still into gaming, i wont care about going day one to buy the next pokemon or w/e game!


 
Look at Tony Hawk, that guy was close to his 40's before he retired.


----------



## Sychophantom (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm too old for this thread.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm nearly 22 and still watch Hamtaro/Hello Kitty/Invader Zim/Shaun the Sheep and other cartoons.
Hell I even wear Hello Kitty clothing.
Does it bother me?
No, I'm happy about it!
I cbf what people think about it.

You're never to old for things really.


Edit:
I have to agree with Twin tho.
Babyblocks and bite rings etc are best left to babies/toddlers.


----------



## Issac (Sep 29, 2013)

To me this is a question of definition. I voted NO because I think "too old to enjoy xyz" to this question, but I'll surely be too old to skateboard when I'm 90, at least due to physical limitations. But too old to enjoy games, cartoons, movies... nooo...


----------



## air2004 (Sep 29, 2013)

I answered yes because , at least for me I know I can.
For example , I used to love Korn , they were my favorite band when they first hit the scene , well a couple days ago I had the option to see them for free and I passed it up.
I told my buddy , I'm told for that now , I don't have that sort of energy anymore . Maybe its because I have a wife and family now , I don't know.


----------



## Issac (Sep 29, 2013)

I was just about to write about what air2004 mentions. Of course you can outgrow things, losing interest in stuff. But it doesn't mean you're too old to enjoy it. I also liked Korn when I was younger, but I've lost interest in them mainly because I don't find them particularly interesting as musicians.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 29, 2013)

"When I was a child, I used to speak like a child, think like a child, reason like a child; when I became a man, I did away with childish things."

I'm not too sure how I feel about this quote, but it's one that's been on my mind recently.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 29, 2013)

When the Internet says so.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Sep 29, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> There's a social norm for everything, and I think it's fairly acceptable to push those to a healthy limit before it becomes too weird.  I like animated media as much as I like live acted media, as long as it's good - that goes for both sides.
> 
> Video games - if you enjoy it, you enjoy it.  I've got no reservations about pulling my 3DS out in public whatsoever.
> 
> But bronies.  God, man, that's pushing it to a limit that gets weird.  There's something a bit unsettling about a bunch 20+ year old guys fawning over a little girl's cartoon.



Bitch I play with My Little Pony toys when I want!


----------



## Isaac (Sep 29, 2013)

I feel you get 'to old' for something when you just don't enjoy it anymore. But even then, its not you being to old, its you growing out of it, whether you do that at age 11 or 67.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes. I remember back when I was under 18 when I could have sex with teens, but now that I'm over 18 I can go to jail for that kind of stuff.
I wish I wasn't a beta faggot back then


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 29, 2013)

This poll needs an other option. 

I tl;dr the thread except for a couple posts, and it sort of boils down to what TwinRetro said a...couple pages back or so. Are there things you can/will have to grow out of? Sure, can't be sucking binkies and shitting in diapers until you're 20 (unless you're into that stuff...)

But it's sort of like...I think there are a few things people _should_ grow out of, too. For example, you shouldn't be 25 still living with your parents because you don't want a job/can't find a job because you're "too busy" playing video games. I mean, you shouldn't give up gaming entirely, but you have to grow up sometime right?

The whole "you're too old" thing I think applies more towards your attitude towards life than just things you do. Like, as a 19 year old applying for college in a couple months, I'm too old to sit on my ass and play games or watch movies 24/7 like I did 3 or 4 years ago, I'm too old to expect others to do things for me, I'm too old to dedicate a portion of my life to silly things like x, y, or z etc etc.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 29, 2013)

These responses are why I love writing. Keep it going, guys.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 29, 2013)

Of course not. Even in a case of like children's toys or picture books. I mean, the people who design those things are adults who have a passion for it. The same goes for animation, video games, card/board games, cosplaying, rough-housing, collecting, etc. Do whatever it is you want to do and not what you're told to do (not to be taken out of context). Also, I think it's funny that Princess Mononoke was brought up, because as I remember that movie, someone got dismembered every two seconds.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 29, 2013)

I said yes only because it is possible for you to be too old for something.
However the majority of things people think they can get too old for you can't get too old for.
I'm not going to be 70 years old playing Ring around the Rosy.


----------



## Aeter (Sep 29, 2013)

Everybody should do what they like, immature or not, the word immature is as relative as it can be.

If people think that you are immature because you're playing pokemon or anything of the like, just think, it's their opinion and you should never be compelled to follow anybody's opinion, cause it's just an opinion and if they think it's not considered normal perhaps the definition of 'normal' is what needs changing, not you.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 29, 2013)

When you have the ability to do something advancer than that something.


----------



## wangtang32000 (Sep 29, 2013)

Listen, i'm an animator and fine artist. I watch anime, cartoons, and play video games even though in almost out of college. my teachers are animators for films like; venture bros, space jam, animaniacs, etc. all pros. yet we all still every now and then watch cartoons and play some streets of rage and final fight. sure that's in our field and all but it's nothing wrong about watching animation from some skilled artists. 

also speaking of animation, most movies now days also contains animation as well. so technically it defeats the argument in my book.

*Now think of this...*  the same guy that did this also worked on tron legacy.


So yeah, you're never too old to enjoy a good old cartoon or game. It's just some weird Meta or social standard that "subconsiously" developed into people's minds.

as far as that person laughing at you guys for watching princes mononoke..





If i was a parent, i don't thin i'd let my child watch scenes that included a lot of blood and decapitation. at least until they were old enough to understand morales and common sense and consequences for their actions.


but that's just my input.


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I am quickly going to say that I did the same thing Friday night, but with Spirited Away.

For myself, I think that much of what is considered the more mature thing to do is not as much fun, and often times isn't as creative in today's society. Beyond this, I find myself sickened by much of "adult humor"...

I choose not to drink, not because it is wrong but because I wish to never allow myself to become drunk... and the neighbor came up one day and was like, "We are going to teach you to live! Jump in, we will get you so drunk that you pass out in a pile of your own vomit!" My response was, "Why would anyone in their right mind want to do that?"


----------



## nando (Sep 29, 2013)

I would never consider princess mononoke a childrens movie.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 29, 2013)

nando said:


> I would never consider princess mononoke a childrens movie.


 

Neither would I. _Ponyo _or _My Neighbor Totoro, _maybe, but _Mononoke _is a bit much. It's a shame that Hayao Miyazaki never made a movie like that again.  Of all the Ghibli films, I think _Mononoke _had the most "impact."


----------



## mkdms14 (Sep 29, 2013)

The thing about shows like pokemon and yugioh is they where only geared towards children in the United States. You can thank 4-kids for that. Example during the Battle City tournament Marik the main villain wanted to steal Yugi's Millennium item this is the 4-kids version. In the actual version Japanese version Marik wanted to murder Yugi. I am not joking look it up on google if you don't believe me. However in Japan those types of shows where geared towards an older audience, like teenagers and older. There is just a really different set of standards here than there. Here cartoons or anime can only be for kids, but that is changing with the localizations of popular shows like Naruto, Bleach and One Piece that is changing. Because those shows are not kid appropriate. Take Family Guy its a cartoon but it is definitely not for children.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 29, 2013)

You can absolutely be too old for something. But, it has little to do with age and more to do with lifestyle.

You are expected to inherit more responsibilities, and thus become more responsible, as you age.

With that in mind, are you too old to sit around with your friends and watch cartoons when you're University-aged (assume 18-22)? Probably not, as you legitimately have very few responsibilities, and have the extra time and energy to screw around doing childish things. And there's nothing wrong with that. Stay childish as long as you can.

When you have a wife and two kids, as well as a job, a mortgage, a car on tick, etc. etc., are you then too old to sit around and watch cartoons with your mates?

I would say so.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 29, 2013)

I am going to cross the line here and probably generate an enormous amount of rage.
This is not directed at any tempers, or people who like/watch 'My Little Pony : Friendship is Magic'
This is directed at people who take 'children directed media/objects' too far.



> It was not like we grabbed a bunch of old Fisher-Price toys and starting amusing ourselves with them.



That's just it. There are groups of adult men who will buy toys of a children's show and... well, I'm sure you know the rest.


Spoiler











This is just my opinion, but when something is made for a child and then it takes over a grown man's life-- literally -- that is when you are too old for something. These adults have become so obsessed with this show they spend their days writing what they consider 'erotic' stories of characters from a show, drawing nudes/human forms, and even forming rallies to share their obsession with others.

I was originally going to make this longer, but I decided it would be best just to back off.
People have the right to do what they want, when they want, however they want.


People are too old for something when it takes over their life.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> The thing about shows like pokemon and yugioh is they where only geared towards children in the United States. You can thank 4-kids for that. However in Japan those types of shows where geared towards an older audience, like teenagers and older. There is just a really different set of standers here than there. Here cartoons or anime can only be for kids, but that is changing with the localizations of popular shows like Naruto, Bleach and One Piece that is changing. Because those shows are not kid appropriate. Take Family Guy its a cartoon but it is definitely not for children.


 

Yeah... no.

The Simpsons, South Park, Aeon Flux, Futurama, The Critic, Dr. Katz, etc. came out long, long before those localizations (let alone the original manga). And I'm just using recent examples here! Don't get me started on Heavy Metal or pretty much the entirety of Ralph Bakshi's career.

Even animated films made explicitly for family audiences received plenty of respect. They have their own category at the Oscars, and Beauty and the Beast even got nominated for Best Picture all the way back in 1991.

Check ur facts.


----------



## mkdms14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Yeah... no.
> 
> The Simpsons, South Park, Aeon Flux, Futurama, The Critic, Dr. Katz, etc. came out long, long before those localizations (let alone the original manga). And I'm just using recent examples here! Don't get me started on Heavy Metal or pretty much the entirety of Ralph Bakshi's career.
> 
> ...


 
I am not disputing what was said I am just pointing out a common misunderstanding among adults who think animated anything is for kids. When I say adults I am referring to my parents and many people of that age/generation. I was using pokemon and yugioh because there are a lot of grown men including myself who enjoy those shows... well I enjoy play the games at least maybe not watching those shows because of the heavy editing involved in them.   And to be told that those are kids shows by someone who doesn't know any better is what I was tying to communicate. By the way I think you left out Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 29, 2013)

This thread seems to revolve almost exclusively around anime, which is limiting the conversation.

What about recreational drug use? Are you ever too old for that?


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 29, 2013)

You're too old when you're ashamed of both your friends and family finding out.
But that happens so rarely, it's safe to say that never happens.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 29, 2013)

Cyan said:


> You ask on a forum of gamers if they are still gaming?
> a forum where users enjoy doing what they like regardless of their age (we have users past 60 years old still playing video games).
> Asking the question in a more general place (not a video game/animation/movie fan place) would have a more interesting poll result.
> 
> ...


 
Users past 60? Holy crap, that's awesome. And speaking of movies, I was organizing my collection this morning. I've got over 50 so yeah.
And yes, I believe the "How Japanese People see Americans" clip on Youtube is not for young children.


----------



## Sefi (Sep 29, 2013)

You are too old for something when you yourself decide you are.  

It's not that it doesn't happen.  Opinions of others might nudge you in one direction, but you are the one that ultimately makes the choice to keep doing whatever it is or not.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 29, 2013)

Well that is true, from other posters. I'm never tired of Spongebob, or those fun Disney shows years ago, like Suite Life of Zack & Cody or something


----------



## Jan1tor (Sep 29, 2013)

Hell, I'm 54 and I love anime, toons, and games. I love pokemon, cowboy bebop, Dragonball/z, and tonz of marvel cartoons along with transformers. You either like stuff or not. I don't think age has much to do with it.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Users past 60? Holy crap, that's awesome.


Yeah but I don't remember who it was, and I don't know if he is still active.
Jan1tor is 54 ? see, there are all ages represented on gbatemp


----------



## NinSyeiko (Sep 29, 2013)

Are you kidding me?!

If you like to do something, if that does not hurt anyone, if that is important to you...

Just do that what you want!


Im Twenty two years old, and Im not thinking in let my hoobies
like watch goods anime series (I love shonen, comedy and.. hentai) >//<
or play videogames (nintendo FAN here )

You have your own life to do that you like to do.

nobody will going to make you happy, remember this.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Sep 29, 2013)

If it makes you happy why let anybody's opinion stop you from doing it?


----------



## keine (Sep 29, 2013)

how come others get to tell you what is correct?
i guess they are somehow all knowing?


----------



## gman666 (Sep 29, 2013)

I really hate when adults act as though watching something as simple as a cartoon can turn you into a child. For example, my step dad (40) gave me crap for buying the Hyrule Historia book but last week i saw him watching Robotech. Hypocrites are around us all just enjoy your life. I will continue to play games and watch the shows that give me that sweet sense of nostalgia.


----------



## xorrox (Sep 29, 2013)

Father of two boys 5 and 2...
It is often my idea to build a cushion fort or take paper from the recycling bin and crumple it up into an arsenal of "paper snowballs" for an indoor war when the weather is too crappy out! I just got Animal Crossing - Wild World for my wife's M3Zero which is still getting lots of love on our original DS  Heck my 5 year old recently started playing Pokemon Silver on a legit game boy color! I spend time watching the shows with my kids (Like: Harold and the Purple Crayon) so that we can talk about it afterwards. I want to make sure they understood the content and its context. Great way to build comprehension and communication skills. I play with their fisher price little people parking garage right along with them - we love building stuff out of Lego too. I have tons of fun playing with my kids, doing kid things. The games are fun and I get quality time with them that I can cherish forever! If being too old means giving any of that up - FORGET IT - sign me up for the fountain of youth!


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 29, 2013)

xorrox said:


> Father of two boys 5 and 2...
> It is often my idea to build a cushion fort or take paper from the recycling bin and crumple it up into an arsenal of "paper snowballs" for an indoor war when the weather is too crappy out! I just got Animal Crossing - Wild World for my wife's M3Zero which is still getting lots of love on our original DS  Heck my 5 year old recently started playing Pokemon Silver on a legit game boy color! I spend time watching the shows with my kids (Like: Harold and the Purple Crayon) so that we can talk about it afterwards. I want to make sure they understood the content and its context. Great way to build comprehension and communication skills. I play with their fisher price little people parking garage right along with them - we love building stuff out of Lego too. I have tons of fun playing with my kids, doing kid things. The games are fun and I get quality time with them that I can cherish forever! If being too old means giving any of that up - FORGET IT - sign me up for the fountain of youth!


 

That sir is an awesome ideology.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm posting to be the 90th replying guy

I'm amazed to see that there are people here above their twenties.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Sep 30, 2013)

People who believe you're too old for something are narrow minded and extremely old fashioned. I'm 29 and I only learned about the studio ghibli films maybe 10 years ago. I've watched them all when they released in english and have enjoyed them all. I still love watching cartoon both from my childhood and of today as well as video games and anime. Of course those aren't the only things I enjoy but they're in no way childish. Though they're geared towards adults things like family guy and south park seem more childish too me with their crude humor, but I can still enjoy them for what they are, though I never really cared much for southpark.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 30, 2013)

As long as you love it, I don't see how you can get too old for the one thing you love.


----------



## Transdude1996 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes and No.

When it comes to almost any form of entertainment, no, there really isn't an age limit set, but, when you go out in public, yes, there are somethings you are too old to do.


----------



## Mythrix (Sep 30, 2013)

I voted yes.

Because I am too old to care about what other people think about my hobbies.


----------



## liamash3 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd say it depends on what it is. As others have said, some activities like playing with plastic toys aimed at 0-4 yr olds is an uncertainty, but playing video games and watching anime/cartoons is up to you. My views basically "if you enjoy it and it doesn't harm anyone, its fine". Interestingly, my RE course at school is teaching that that view's bad...admittedly, it was in regards to sex, not hobbies, though.


----------



## Chocolina (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a parent, and I imagine many have one like this, who stubbornly thinks that anything animated is/should be for kids.
Its annoying and infuriating because it undermines and trivializes entertaining, creative, and good writing.

I don't know if it's because that sentiment is hardwired into their brain, or if it's because they're just a cliche product of the baby boomer generation, but people that grew up 20-40+ years ago did not grow up how people in the last 15 or less years are growing up. Our technology, entertainment, social lives, ideals, economy, even our diets are radically different from the 70s-90s.

Today I find myself still into things from my childhood that I felt like I "just gets it" compared to something that felt like a phrase/fad. As a kid I liked Pokemon Red, love Pokemon the show, and was obsessed over collecting Pokemon trading cards. Now adult me loves the game and shows little to no interest in the rest if the franchise, but then a spark lit inside me about the Trading card game, when the online version taught me how to play. When I myself understand and can see /still see whats so great about something from my childhood or in that matter, anyone else's childhood, then the question of "am I too old for this?" never comes up,

Replace Pokemon with anything else like a specific show, game, food, music or whatever, and my ideals are all the same. I'm too old for for Chef Boyardee because as a kid it was the greatest thing ever, but as an adult I can see how godawful disgusting it is.

I guess it might also depend of how critical or stubborn you are as well. Its hard to see the bad in things as a kid, because often the case that "meh" or "good enough" is more than adequate.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 30, 2013)

I've played on 100% of distance on every track from Geoff Crammond's GP when I was a children, now I'm happy with a 15 minutes racing on forza. It is not that I'm too old for games, It is just lack of time. The real life push us to more fast, and even more casual gamming experiences because we need to take care of our families, our money, our jobs and so on. So I'll play Pokemon X/Y, but I know that I'll not have the spare time required to fully enjoy it. If I ever beat it, I'll never go into the "GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL" quest, my time for that is already over. Maybe when I retire I'll have long and good game experiences again.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 30, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> if you admit you're getting "too old" for something that you once liked...you become an unhappy cynical asshole, who caved into society's "standards"
> 
> 
> *see South Park Episode {You're Getting Old}


 

Does that mean I'm an unhappy cynical asshole for not playing with my Dragon Ball Z action figures that I loved to death at age 7?


----------



## Ace (Sep 30, 2013)

TehCupcakes said:


> I'm currently studying in Japan. Let me just say that the perspective is completely different here. Cartoons are very very common in all forms of advertising, for example. I've seen people in their 30s and 40s carrying a 3DS around with them. (And this is not a rare thing; I see several people with a 3DS every time I'm in Tokyo). Just a few nights ago I watched Arrietty with a group of 10 or so people. (Male and female, we are all college students). The Women's Dorm Director is known for being a huge Ghibli and manga expert.
> 
> *In Japan, cartoons and video games are not childish; you are never too old.* So from my perspective, no, you cannot be too old for something. Regardless of what the culture you live in says, it's just a fabricated pseudo-reality of expectations.


 
I know  I may be generalising, but I think this particular point pertains more to the differences in western and Japanese nerd culture. I'd argue that it also has to do with the fact that being a nerd is more 'taboo' in the Western world than it is in Asia, and that Western nerds are a little more niche (white 20 y/o males demographic).

I'm speaking out of personal experience I've had in my short stays in China and Taiwan, where everyone and their grandmothers watched some level of animation on their iPads or played on a 3DS while waiting to board flights.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 30, 2013)

Hell yeah there are so many "stupid" people in the World who would love to do the worsth shit you could ever think of but won't do because it is childish and in the end because they are frustraded they make it look like something bad noone else should do as well ...
So Society made this "you are to old for ?????" rule because they were just plainly jealous !
And people who actually stand up for what they like are the stupid outsides called Nerds or whatever they can think of but in the depths of their heart they wish to be exactly (well similiar) as strong as those Nerds they make fun of.

Some years ago at Work my coworkers were all like "how could you like those stupid japoos they are ugly and only watch drawn child porn" .... until one of the "cool" guys started watching Dragonball in their free time ... thats when it was so awesome that I could bring some "Dragonball toys" from my Japan Trip -.-V



gokujr1000 said:


> Does that mean I'm an unhappy cynical asshole for not playing with my Dragon Ball Z action figures that I loved to death at age 7?


 
as long as you are not doing it because you see no reason or just don't want to ... no ... but if it is because it is "childish" than yes ^^


----------



## RedCoreZero (Sep 30, 2013)

Are you ever too old for something, I say no kinda. If you like something childish why should some one else's opinion stop you from liking it? What was that, it's not really an opinion? Lets find something for kids and adults like. Mario or Sonic( gotcha).Lets say you were buying a Sonic toy collectible and your mom comes and asks your grown ass self: "Aren't you a little too old for Sonic?" what, you're not? But ur mom thinks Sonic is for children; oh, so it's an opinion. 

Now that we agree that it is at least somewhat an opinion: Yes, you should tottaly stop liking what you like because of an individual's own opinion, they should also tell you what you should like and what music is bad or not. That's pretty much what you're saying if you clicked yes.

Well then let's lower our standards a bit. My Little Pony (but this show wasn't only meant for little girls but lets keep it that way for now) as an example, yes, I am a brony. Am I too old for it, no; yes? No, then lets compare it to Dora; yes that's really how it is, yeah. We can agree that things like diapers, baby blocks,  and Dora we should really let go of.

 Let's add Hello Kitty. Now lets say we have a 22 year old female deviantart artist who like it. She decorates he clothes, computer, bag, collectable toys and accessories with it. Obviously not everything of hers is not fucked up with it. Is that normal, yes, then lets change that with MLP instead. Still acceptable? 
You guys are sexist why can girls like guy thing and guys can't like girl things uness he's gay.
Huh, Dora and Hello Kitty aren't on the same level? What about FIM and Hello Kitty pffft.

So yeah, you shouldn't stop liking something just because someone thinks it's immature and such. Baby blocks and diapers should be kept away and stuff such as video games and cartoons can/should stay. Just don't obsess over it and let it take over your life.

Unless you're an Otaku because people's opinion should enforce you how to live your life


----------



## Akotan (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, if someone consider himself/herself too old for something, he/she should lay down and cover himself/herself with a grass blanket.

I always try to not behave like that, being all grown up and stuff. I believe I have so much to learn yet... And I feel really bothered around people behaving like that!


----------



## Shoat (Oct 1, 2013)

My tastes for entertainment have not changed since I was ~6 years old (holy crap I just remembered how freaking many years ago that was) and I don't see why they ever would.
I still play video games (of the same genres even) and I still watch stupid cartoons. Hell, I still feel actual emotions when watching disney movies just like kid-me used to.
Some stuff that I didn't know about before (such as D&D) or that I simply didn't have (Online games) has been added to that over the years, but I have never discarded any of my tastes as I got older.


To be honest, if I were to try and "act my age" I wouldn't know what the fuck to do with my free time anymore.


----------



## filfat (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, You can be "truly" too old for something for example: Playing Outside/Inside(not TV games etc)


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 1, 2013)

filfat said:


> Yes, You can be "truly" too old for something for example: Playing Outside/Inside(not TV games etc)


 
Same with video games, anime, manga, and LNs there are anime for seniors, manga and LNs for older folks also exist.

There are some things an old person shouldn't do like pole dancing, they need more class in their dancing when they get older.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 1, 2013)

If you enjoy it, if you get something from it, then what does your age matter? "you're too old for that" or "you're too young for that" are meaningless sentiments only put out there to create this sort of false sense of adult-hood separation of interest and drives. Obviously barring things that require a certain level of comprehension of consequences (can't drive when you're 5).

TL;DR - have fun. haters gonna hate.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 2, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Neither would I. _Ponyo _or _My Neighbor Totoro, _maybe, but _Mononoke _is a bit much. It's a shame that Hayao Miyazaki never made a movie like that again.  Of all the Ghibli films, I think _Mononoke _had the most "impact."


I'd quickly argue in favor of Grave of the Fireflies, Totoro and Spirited Away. )

But on the topic, I think it's more likely to be too young for something than to be old for something. I'd never show Borat to an 11 year old, but my aunt is more than willing to watch a Toy Story movie.


----------

